# Comment changer les permissions d'un fichier avec automator?



## ivega (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Etant nouveau sur un Mac, j'ai découvert très récemment Automator et ses possibilités. Je me suis dit qu'il pourrait me rendre service.

J'ai des fichiers mp3 et une bibliothèque iTunes que j'aimerais partager avec les différents comptes de mon Mac. J'ai cherché un moment et ai trouvé comment faire en créant des alias au dossier iTunes pour chaque utilisateur. Ca marche bien, chaque utilisateur peut même ajouter des fichiers qui seront incorporés à la bibliothèque des autres, vu qu'elle est partagée.

J'ai par contre un problème avec les permissions de fichiers pour mes différents utilisateurs. Les fichiers mp3 importés depuis un CD ont un droit de lecture et d'écriture pour l'utilisateur qui les a créé, et un droit de lecture seule pour les autres. Ca n'empêche pas les autre utilisateurs de pouvoir écouter la musique. Mais ça les empêche de pouvoir la manipuler.

L'exemple le plus flagrant est certainement l'utilisateur A qui a importé un premier CD d'un nouvel artiste. Le répertoire pour cet artiste est créé par iTunes, le répertoire de l'album en question aussi, et les pistes audio sont importées et les fichiers mp3 créés. Maintenant un autre utilisateur, Madame B, veut importer un autre album de ce même artiste. Et ben ça ne fonctionnera pas vu qu'elle n'a pas les droits d'écriture dans le répertoire de l'artiste, elle ne peut donc pas créer de nouvel album. L'import du CD échouera.

En cherchant je suis tombé sur Automator et son association aux répertoires. Je me suis dit qu'en l'associant au répertoire iTunes music je pourrais créer un script qui changerait les permissions des fichiers et des répertoires à chaque fois qu'ils sont créés. Mon but est de mettre ma femme et moi en lecture/écriture et les enfants en lecture seule. Et ceci indépendamment de si c'est ma femme ou moi qui importe un nouveau CD.

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait donc comment modifier les permissions d'un fichier ou d'un répertoire avec Automator? Et plus largement, est-ce que mon idée est bonne ou est-ce que je me casse la tête pour rien vu qu'il existe beaucoup plus simple??

Merci d'avance pour vos idées avisées!


Les permissions (ou "autorisations"), c'est un problème "système", on n'en parle pas dans "Applications" d'ailleurs ce dont on parle dans "applications" est expliqué ici !). On déménage


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2010)

ivega a dit:


> est-ce que je me casse la tête pour rien vu qu'il existe beaucoup plus simple??


Bonjour,

As-tu entendu parler du Partage à domicile entre Mac ou entre Comptes ?
= http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3819?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

